# August Bike Sale starts now!



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey all...

I asked Gregg if I could do a special posting for New Jersey Road Bike Review members, and he said it would be OK. So here it is...

We figured why wait till the dead of winter or some special show to thin the inventory herd. Why not do it in August, when people are still riding? So here we go....

For the month of August (ok, we will start it this weekend) Efinger Sporting Goods in Bound Brook,NJ is running a special sale for RBR members, so here are the following specials on bikes...

All 2005 Road bikes 10% to 40% off original price. I will also include 10% off any 2006 track bike and cyclocross bike in this special.

20% off Dura Ace shifters, cranks, and brakes in stock.

and just in case you want to do some cross training....

ALL Duals in stock, including 2005 and 2006 models, 10% to 40% off regular price.

All 2005 Hardtails 10% to 40% off regular price.

25% off in stock XTR shifters and cranks.

Bike brands included in this sale are Scott, Cannondale, Raleigh, Diamondback, Bianchi,
Jamis, and Cadillac.

The Rules - You must bring a copy of this post with you, or at least mention it when you come in. These prices are not posted in the store, you need to ask a sales person for final pricing. If you are looking for something specific, feel free to e-mail me @ [email protected]. I will do my best to get back to you asap, but be patient.


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ok, here is the rest....*

OK Guys and Gals,

You asked for it, here are the extras...

Sorry for the lag time, but it has been QUITE busy lately...Better late than never.

So, to go along with the great bicycle sale we are having (see the first post in this thread)
we are also offering up this bakers' dozen of specials for the rest of the month of August here at Efinger Sporting Goods in Bound Brook.

1) Mens and Womens Jerseys – Buy 1, get 1 free! – Choose from Cannondale, Scott, Pearl Izumi, and Primal Wear styles. Great deals on the best names in the industry!

2) 25% off Cannondale, Pearl Izumi and Primal Wear Cycling socks. Lots of colors, styles, and designs available.

3) 30% off select Shimano & Cannondale shoes.

4) 20% off in stock Mavic Wheelsets. Mountain and road, even tubeless versions! 

5) Free tires/tubes/cassette package with select Shimano Wheelsets in stock. A great way to upgrade with a great deal as well. Supplies are limited, and will go quick!

6) 25% off all Bib Shorts from Pearl Izumi.

7) 25% off any pair of select tires. Choose from Continental, Michelin, and Hutchinson.

8) 20% off all Blackburn X3 and X6 rechargeable lighting systems.

9) 15% off all Cateye computers in stock.

10) 25% off Dura Ace components in stock.

11) 20% off all Bell and Giro road helmets.

12) 3 tubes for $10. Includes standard Presta and Schrader Valves.

13) 25% off all Blackburn Air Tower 4 & 5 Floor Pumps. 


Be sure to bring a copy of this post or mention the post to one of our bike guys to receive these specials.

Thanks for all those who have taken advantage of the bike sales. Hope to see those of you who haven't stopped in yet.

Marc C.

P.S. We haven't forgotten the MTBR's either...check with us for additional off road specials!


----------

